# Need Help With S-Off......HELP!



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

i own a galaxy nexus.....my wife owns an evo 4g. she wanted me to root it so i didi put cm7 on her phone i did not do s-off its still s-on her phone is glitchy and it wont let me boot into recovery to change roms. i am assuming this is because i did not turn s-off......i tried pulling up a forum, but every forum i went to the links are all broken for the files i need, this is a nightmare. my wife is leaving this thursday to Massachusetts with the kids and i gotta stay here for work i need to be able to call her. I need instructions and the files to do s-off. SOMEBODY HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

I replied to your other thread.


----------



## Gbear09 (Dec 6, 2011)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I replied to your other thread.


anybody know where that other thread is?? Trying to turn s-off myself. Havent found a decent answer yet.


----------



## CNexus (Nov 23, 2012)

Gbear09 said:


> anybody know where that other thread is?? Trying to turn s-off myself. Havent found a decent answer yet.


To go s-off, unlock your bootloader then downgrade to froyo and then use revolutionary.io or unrevoked.com (unrevokedForever app) to achieve s-off

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

